# Problem with R-Com 20 Pro



## crazyfeathers_coop (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently bought a 2nd hand R-com 20 pro it turns out its a 2007 model which has the sponge for humidity,.
I gave everything a good clean, ran it for a few days and everything was working just fine, so I set a batch of eggs after about 5 days into the incubation the humidity malfunctioned, it keeps asking to add water and there is water in the tank, I read that if you use de-ionised water [which I did] that this problem can happen and it was suggested to add a few drops of bleach and all will be fine....well I added a few drops but all is still not fine, I was also advised that I should have the water sensor bypassed, but I don't like the sound of that, or it could be that it needs a new humidity unit.
Has anyone who uses an R-Com had this problem and what did it turn out to be...I don't want to pay out for a whole new humidity unit if it is something more simple to fix.
One more thing to add is that funnily enough it still seems to be using some water from the tank as the level does go down....but I'm having to put a couple of wet sponges inside to help keep it right, the eggs are due to hatch in 5 days.
Any suggestions most welcome.


----------

